# State trooper accused of transgender bias



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

*State trooper accused of transgender bias*
By *O'Ryan Johnson*
Wednesday, May 31, 2006 - Updated: 12:24 AM EST

*A* transgender woman is alleging discrimination against a state trooper who called her "buddy" and "guy" and arrested her after she was caught speeding, flipped off the trooper, then stepped into traffic on Interstate 495. 
Clairese Renee Morgan of Malden has filed a complaint with the Massachusetts Commission Against Discrimination and wants troopers to go through mandatory training in transgender issues, according to Bay Windows newspaper. 
Morgan was traveling between 95 and 100 mph on Interstate 495 north when a trooper from the Andover State Police Barracks pulled her over April 28. Morgan told the paper the trooper repeatedly referred to her as "buddy" and "guy" though she asked him not to. She said the trooper's rude behavior continued after he wrote a ticket, which he tossed in her car's window, then walked away. 
Morgan got out of her car, flipped off the trooper, then walked on to the highway to flag down passing cars in the hopes of getting a witness to the exchange. At that point, the trooper got out of the car and she was arrested for allegedly disturbing the peace.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

ummm yeah sure...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice move, buddy!


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Sounds like Disorderly Conduct there guy.


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

I think in this case no matter what the Trooper called the transgendered individual s/he/? would have a problem with it...EG...Sir, Madam, Miss, Son, Etc. Guy, bottom line buddy, hopefully the complaint goes nowhere with the MCAD.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

It won't be funny when you're sitting in the new Sensitivity/Discrimination Gay,Lesbian,Transgender class.. coming to an in service near you.


----------



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (May 31, 2004)

Hey guy you gotta be nice to those buddies out there!


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

I slipped and called someone "Dude" one time.

But that doesn't count, cuz he really was a dude.

Confusing.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Duuuuuuddde!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Dudette LOL


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Clouseau said:


> It won't be funny when you're sitting in the new Sensitivity/Discrimination Gay,Lesbian,Transgender class.. coming to an in service near you.


I can see that coming, gotta love Massachusetts.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey we've all done it. I was working the gate one day and a driver pulled up, I said morinin' sir, and it was a lady. She was PO'd, but she had a crew cut, and manly features. How ya supposed to know sometimes? Jumping out into 495, s/he's lucky s/he didn't get killed. Arested probably saved their life!  Takes all kinds.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

The Trooper should have just call her/him/it Pat!
I am curious how the Trooper book it male or female!!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I believe it all depends on which gender is recorded on their birth certificate. Good luck in jail, buddy!!


----------



## Bob_A_Fett (Aug 31, 2005)

Back in my active service days, one of our cops was working in Pass and ID and some(thing)one came in and signed in for a new ID card. It had breasts (at least a "C" cup), long hair, and signed in under the name "Danielle". She did look a little rough around the edges and built more like a man, but anyway the young troop says how may I help you Ma'am. It replied in a very deep voice "That's SIR!" You should have seen the look on this kids face. Of course, the rest of us were in the back cracking up. I guess it forgot to look in the mirror before leaving that day.
I know the "It" comments will most likely get me in the class next to the trooper, but I really don't know what else to call this guy.



sarge439 said:


> Hey we've all done it. I was working the gate one day and a driver pulled up, I said morinin' sir, and it was a lady. She was PO'd, but she had a crew cut, and manly features. How ya supposed to know sometimes? Jumping out into 495, s/he's lucky s/he didn't get killed. Arested probably saved their life!  Takes all kinds.


----------



## Enforcer174 (Apr 24, 2004)

It sounds like the person is just making an excuse about the transgender issue to hide the fact that they were driving over 95mph and putting other drivers at risk walking out onto the highway. Evidently this person is not sane, because who in their right mind would walk out onto the highway?


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Honestly, when does the nonsense end? :wacko:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Look if you are made that you have a penis, you are prolly mad about a lot of things.

I'm getting tired of having to make allowences for every sub group of potentially offended freak.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

the trooper should have let his sorry ass get hit by a car and just sat there watching how far his rubber tits could bounce down the highway.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

If it walks like a duck and talks like a duck............


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

ladderman508 said:


> If it walks like a duck and talks like a duck............


its probably a rooster in drag.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

94c said:


> its probably a rooster in drag.


LOL...how about the assclown in jail that wants taxpayers to pay for his sex change operation and they say he will kill himself if he doesn't get it. Too f****** bad! He wants a sex change so bad he shouldn't have killed his wife.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

This is why it is confusing. I took transgender "woman" to mean a man who was now trying to be a woman. They are calling it a woman as that would be the "final" sex choice of the thing in question.

More than likely the d/l read male and I could only wonder what the thing looked like.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

This reminds me of a time that another officer and myself were conducting a FI on a subject known to be a working "girl." During the course of the stop, she/he was upset that we called her/him "sir." My partner simply asked, are you a male or a female...to that she/he responded "that depends how you look at it." Of course my partner follows up with the straight forward "do you have a penis?" I could barely keep a straight face...the answer was yes, and it was then "sir" for the remainder of the encounter whether he liked it or not.


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

DANIPD said:


> *State trooper accused of transgender bias*
> By *O'Ryan Johnson*
> Wednesday, May 31, 2006 - Updated: 12:24 AM EST
> 
> This will probably make the people at the Statehouse make us fill out another profiling form....are they going to change the choices on the citation to male, female, and unknown???


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

What a DICK!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> What a DICK!


WANTS a DICK!

(sorry, thought this was the word association thread)


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

if these people can't figure out who they are, then how the hell are we supposed to?


----------

